# Edit/Disable/Remove Tablet Mode on Zenbook Flip



## NotPorn (Oct 3, 2016)

Recently got a Zenbook Flip UX360UA. It automatically goes into tablet mode when the screen is flipped past 180 degrees. In tablet mode the keyboard and trackpad are disabled. I would like to use the keyboard and trackpad when flipped all the way around.

I've gone settings -> Tablet Mode -> When this device automatically switches to tablet mode -> Don't ask me and don't switch. But the issue persists (It still goes in to tablet mode)










I've played with the other settings too - no luck with any of them.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmm .... see what happens if you change the item "Remember what I used last" .... it might be preventing the no-tablet-mode choice by reverting to a previously used tablet mode. Ridiculous behavior if so, but a possibility.

Curious, though, how can you use the keyboard when it is behind the screen? (Seems like you'd have to flip it back to laptop style to be able to type) ...


----------



## NotPorn (Oct 3, 2016)

tried the above, no luck.
I've updated firmware and ASUS bloatware/software - no luck there either.

I have 3 sites with good monitors that are just too close and low to sit the zenbook in front of. I have to put the zenbook off to the side then use the existing USB mouse and keyboard (Or carry around a wireless keyboard/mouse). I'd rather just flip the book around and use it as a keyboard.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Your settings look like they should have worked. I didn't see any information that matches your exact experience on my first searches. 

Might be the fastest remedy to call or email Lenovo directly, assuming they offer such assistance.


----------

